

Sydney trains suck, so I wrote an application to see how much. - rumio

Sydney trains always seem to be down for trackwork, delayed due to rain, congestion, or one of a number of things that shouldn't really stop providing a good service. Out of curiosity I created a web application to see how often the line state is anything other than a good service. I wasn't entirely surprised at the results, though on some lines I'm amazed the commuters don't outright protest.<p>You can check it out here: http://commuter.rum.io/
======
cromulent
Clickable link: <http://commuter.rum.io/>

------
stuaxo
This would be useful for other countries, any chance of open sourcing ... UK
trains are abysmal.

~~~
rumio
I've experienced the UK train fun too. I've been toying with that idea, I'll
update you if I do it.

